# Personal Videos



## georgepohl (Jan 7, 2013)

On 8.9:  I have many videos, originally from YouTube, in Personal Videos.  Now in format 3gp.  They are displayed in square images, taking the image from the cover which originally came from YouTube.  Since very few of these covers contain the name of the tune,  I cannot choose which video I wish to play.  Moreover, only 15 images can be displayed at one time.  When I try to scroll down, the swipe causes an unwanted video to play.
    What I need is an activated line-item list of the videos.  With such a list I could scroll to select the one I want to view.
George


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Georgge,

I'm going to move this to Fire Talk where I think you're most likely to get a good answer...

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

Perhaps you can rename the file, from the album name to the individual tune.
If you can't do it on the Kindle, perhaps you can load it to your computer, rename it, then send it back to the Kindle.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I can highly recommend the "Movie Gallery" app - it isn't free, but it is a nice movie viewing app. I loaded movies onto a Fire and it worked just fine with them like it did on the movies on the SD card on my kids nabi's!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Just so you know, Amazon is aware of the problem and has assured me that it will be fixed in a future update. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> Just so you know, Amazon is aware of the problem and has assured me that it will be fixed in a future update.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


My only question about that is... my kids Nabi Tablets do the same thing in the gallery app - so i wonder how much of it is an android problem versus just a device type of problem?

When I tried to watch the moves on their nabs I was reminded of your posting about it here - over there, there were suggestions for the Movie Gallery app so I spring for it. It works great for the ripped movies - they make it easy to pick the "real" covers for them.


----------

